# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Առավոտյան արթնանալիս ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում - 2

## NetX

Առավոտյան արթնանալիս ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում - Մաս 2

----------


## VisTolog

> Առավոտյան արթնանալիս ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում - Մաս 2


Դէ առաջինը փորձում եմ հասցնել հասնել ուսումնական հաստատությունս, իսկ եթե ազատ օրա լինում, մտածում եմ թե ինչ կարելիա անել /  :LOL: /:
Անցնում եմ կոմպի դեմը, 2 ժամ իմ վեբ էջն եմ սարքում, մեկել հանկարծ կպնում եմ close / x/ կոճակին ու ամբողջ սարքածս գնումա, կորումա անվերադարձ :Cray: :Էլ չէմ ուզում գրեմ, թե չէ դուք էլ կլացեք :LOL:  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջինը մտածում եմ,որ դասից չուշանամ ,աշակերտներս կկարոտեն :LOL:

----------


## Ann87

:Think: մտածում եմ մի 5 րոպե էլ քնեմ գոնե,մինչև դասի գնալը :Lazy:

----------

anahit96 (22.03.2012), Nnn (30.07.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Նայած ոնց եմ քնել, եթե խմած եմ եղել՝ մտածում եմ էս ինչ զզվելի օրա, էլ չեմ խմելու և նմանատիպ բաներ, իսկ եթե օյաղ եմ քնել՝ ոնց որ էսօր :Smile: , մտածում եմ էս ինչ կայֆ օրա, կարելիա մի  2 բաժակ գցել :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

:Sad: Էլի էտ ծխած սենյակը պիտի գնամ ու էտ անորակ կոմպի դեմը նստեմ թարգմանություն անեմ…ֆուուուու…չեմ ուզում… լավ մի քիչ էլ քնեմ, մի 5 րոպե էլ…

Ու գործից մի 20 րոպե ուշանում եմ,

----------


## VisTolog

> Էլի էտ ծխած սենյակը պիտի գնամ ու էտ անորակ կոմպի դեմը նստեմ թարգմանություն անեմ…ֆուուուու…չեմ ուզում… լավ մի քիչ էլ քնեմ, մի 5 րոպե էլ…
> 
> Ու գործից մի 20 րոպե ուշանում եմ,


4 անգամ որ ասես կուշանաս էլի, բայց որ 10 անգամ ասես, գործից կհանեն :LOL:  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> մտածում եմ մի 5 րոպե էլ քնեմ գոնե,մինչև դասի գնալը


Մանավանդ ձմեռը, ոնց չեմ ուզում հելնեմ, լացս գալիսա :Lazy:  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Արթնանալուց անմիջապես հետո. «Էսօր լիքը բան ունեմ անելու»: 
Քնելուց անմիջապես առաջ. «Ոչինչ, վաղը կանեմ»:

----------

Askalaf (03.05.2011), Interdenominational (05.11.2009), Մինա (31.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2011)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երաժշտություն լսեմ  :Rolleyes: 
Ե՞րբ պիտի տուն վերադառնամ  :Jpit:  (դեռ չգնացած)
Եվս 1 օր, Ամանորն է մոտենում, իսկ դա լավ է  :Rolleyes: 
..............

----------


## TigranM

> Արթնանալուց անմիջապես հետո. «Էսօր լիքը բան ունեմ անելու»: 
> Քնելուց անմիջապես առաջ. «Ոչինչ, վաղը կանեմ»:


Ծանոթ խոսքեր են: :Smile: 
Ամենա առաջին բանը, որ մտածում եմ, տենաս ժամը քանիսնա հելնեմ թե չէ:

----------


## Janita Hero

Չեմ մտածում ոչ ուշանալու, ոչ ժամի,ոչ երաժշըության, ոչ խմելու և այլնի մասին այլ մտածում եմ՝

 ինչ հագնել այսօր………… :Sos:  :Kiss:

----------


## gayane70

Ինչ  լինում  է ,  թող  որ լինի  միանգամից ----այ  սա եմ մտածում :Think:

----------

Շինարար (01.11.2009)

----------


## Amaru

«…ու՞ր ա գլուխս…հա, գտա…» երկրորդ միտքը էն ա, որ զանգեմ դասարանցուս, իմանամ՝ էսօր ինչ դաս ունենք  :Blush:  իսկ ընդհանրապես միշտ էլ անտրամադիր եմ արթնանում, չեմ սիրում քաղաքի առավոտը  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

էսօր ինչ օրա ՞  :Think:  Եթե շաբաթվա սկիզբնա ասում եմ էս ինչքան դեռ կա՞  :Sad:  իսկ եթե հանկարծ ուրբաթա , ասում եմ վայ դիմանամ քիչ մնաց  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Ամեն առավոտ ցավով մտածում եմ, որ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է մոտենում ձմեռը :Sad:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ամեն առավոտ ցավով մտածում եմ, որ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է մոտենում ձմեռը


 :LOL:  :LOL:  հա ճիշտ ես շատ  տանջող միտքա ինձ էլա անհանգստացնում հաճախ առավոտները :Sad: , բայց ես  վերջերս որոշել ե մ  էլ չտառապել այդ  մտքից :Smile: , այլ աչքերս բացելով փառք տամ Աստծուն, որ նոր օր սկսվեց ապրելու ,գործելու, սիրելու... ու ինձ նոր ու  հրաշալի  բաներ են սպասվում այսօր ...ու  պատկերացրեք հաճելի է :Love:

----------


## Մանե

...երանի դասից չուշանամ,մաթեմ ա առաջին ժամը...
Տենաս էսօր դպրոց կգա՞...Ու ամեն անգամ ցավով հասկանում եմ,որ չէ,էլ երբեք ու երբեք չի գա :Sad: 
վսյո,թռա տնից,որ հասցնեմ...
ՈՒ տենց ամեն առավոտ :Xeloq:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Եթե առաջին ժամից եմ դասի լինում, մտածում եմ ինչքան կարող եմ ավել քնել, որ դասից չուշանամ

----------


## Kuk

> Առավոտյան արթնանալիս ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում - 2


Չգիտեմ, ես ուշ եմ զարթնում:

----------

snow (31.10.2009), Շինարար (01.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Նախ հենց առաջին պահից մտածում եմ թե ինչ էի որոշել հիշել նախորդ օրը, որ չմոռանամ, հետո արդեն մնացած շարքային գործերը...

----------


## AniwaR

-Լավ էլի, լավ էլի, ստիպի՛ր քեզ, վեր կաաա՜ց:
-Ա՜ դե, զահլես մի՛ տար, թող քնեեեմ, մեկ ա՝ էլի քխ ա ամեն ինչ. էսօր էլ կլինի ինչպես միշտ...
-Չէ, էսօրվանից վե՛րջ, հելի, *ամ**դ պոկի տեղերից :Angry2: 
-Ըըըըըըըը... ռա՛դ եղիր: :Lazy: 
-Դե լավ, մի 10 րոպե էլ ու իսկականից վերջ:
-Վայ քու, 8 անց 35 ա... էէէհ, լավ էլի... :Sad: 
-Սաղ դու ես մեղավոր: :Not I:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մտածում եմ :Think: .
_ Օ՜ֆ...Բա էսօր ի՞նչ եմ եփելու  :Jpit:

----------

Farfalla (01.11.2009), Lyonik (01.11.2009), Մինա (31.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2011), Ուլուանա (01.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (02.09.2011)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Առավոտյան արթնանալիս ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում


ուտելու :LOL:

----------


## Նարե

բայց որ լավ մտածեմ, կարամ առաջին ժամը չգնամ ու մի քիչ էլ քնեմ, ջհանդամն ետ բացակայի հետ

----------

Ambrosine (01.11.2009), Norton (01.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2011)

----------


## ministr

Նայում եմ տեսնեմ ինչ եղանակա...

----------


## Lyonik

> Մտածում եմ.
> _ Օ՜ֆ...Բա էսօր ի՞նչ եմ եփելու


Իմ օրի մարդ :Hands Up:

----------


## snow

Մտածում եմ, կարողա՞ գոնե էսօր պատահաբար կոմպը ազատ լինի:

----------


## Dayana

Մտածում եմ ` Որ գիշերն ակումբի առաջ մինչև 3-ը չնստեիր, համ գրքերդ կվերջացնեիր, համ էլ հիմա չէիր տանջվի  :Angry2:  Վերջ, էսօր չեմ մտնելու: Ու միշտ նույնը...  :Sad:

----------

Askalaf (03.05.2011)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Տեսնես ո՞ր  երեխան ա առավոտ շուտ ներվերս ուտելու :Think:  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

էսօր ի՞նչ եմ անելու, հավանական սցենարների նախագծում, պատրաստում, առաքում:

----------


## dvgray

> Առավոտյան արթնանալիս ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում


Նեթ ջան : Առավոտյան արթնանալուց առաջին բանը որ անցնում է մտքովս, դա է
"տեսնես զուգարանում մարդ կա՞ թե ազատ է  :Xeloq:   :LOL: "
 եթե մարդ կա, ուրեմն դա առիթ է, որ մի քիչ էլ քնեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես առավոտները վեր եմ կենում, լողանում եմ, հագնում եմ շորերս, նախաճաշում ու մտածում են ինչով գնալ տուն… տաքսիով թե՞ մառշրուտկայով

----------

Kuk (01.08.2010), Մինա (31.08.2011)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես առավոտները վեր եմ կենում, լողանում եմ, հագնում եմ շորերս, նախաճաշում ու գնում եմ տուն


ում՞ տուն  :Xeloq:  չլինի՞ ժիգալո ես աշխատում  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ում՞ տուն  չլինի՞ ժիգալո ես աշխատում


իմ էլ ու՞մ… իսկական տղամարդը տենց ա անում

----------


## dvgray

> իմ էլ ու՞մ… իսկական տղամարդը տենց ա անում


 :Shok:  ուրեմն մինչև լույս "աշխատում" ես՞   :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ուրեմն մինչև լույս "աշխատում" ես՞


"քրտնաջան" ու արդյունքից անչափ "բավարարված"

----------


## dvgray

> "քրտնաջան" ու արդյունքից անչափ "բավարարված"


մի հարց միայն  :Smile: 
թեմայի հարցման մեջ նշված էր "առավոռյան *արթնանում եք*". իսկ դու գրել էիր, որ "վեր եմ կենում": հիմա դու ընդամենը անկողնուց վեր ես կենում՞ առավոտյան, թե՞ արթնանում էլ ես  :Xeloq:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> "քրտնաջան" ու արդյունքից անչափ "բավարարված"


վերջին բառը նույնպես բացատրության կարիք ունի:
ով՞ է բավարարված: ու ո՞րն է արդյունքը: իսկ արդյունավետությունը՞  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վերջին բառը նույնպես բացատրության կարիք ունի:
> ով՞ է բավարարված: ու ո՞րն է արդյունքը: իսկ արդյունավետությունը՞


արթնանում եմ  հետո վեր եմ կենում… Դիվ, դու հո հակառակը չե՞ս անում… և յուրաքանչյուր "տքնաջան աշխատանք" պետք է "բավարարի" … և ոչ միայն քեզ… և եթե բավարաված է(ս) ուրեմն արդյունավետ է…

…մի խոսքով առավոտները տուն գնալը ճիշտ գաղափար ա

----------

dvgray (01.11.2009)

----------


## Shah

Զարթնելուց հետո առաջին հերթին վեր եմ հիշում երեկվա օրը, վեր եմ կենում, լոգանք ընդունում, ինձ կարգի եմ բերում ու եթե արտառոց բան չկա, ապա գործի...

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արթնանաում, մտածում եմ երկրոդ կես-իս մասին, սպասում կամ ես ինքս եմ զանգում, բարի օր մաղթում ու ...

----------

romanista (30.07.2010), Shah (30.07.2010), Դարք (19.04.2011), Հարդ (30.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

Արթնանում եմ ու մտածում եմ, որ ուզում եմ էլի քնեմ))) ես մի այլ կարգի քնկոտ եմ :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

մտածում եմ. "Փաստորեն էսօր էլ զարթնեցի....."

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մտածում եմ` երբ էլ զարթնեմ, մեկա էլի մի 5 րոպե ուշանալու եմ :LOL:

----------


## Հարդ

Մտածում եմ, թե գիշերն ի՞նչ նամակներ եմ ստացել :Love: :

----------


## Meme

Արթնանում ու մտածում եմ,որ էսօր նորից լինելուա նույնը ինչ որ երեկ :Sad: ,մենակ երեկոները կարողա իրար նման չլինեն

----------


## Moonwalker

Փառք եմ տալիս Աստծուն, որ մի գիշեր էլ ողջ-առողջ լուսացրեցի :Smile:

----------

Shah (30.07.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

...ոնց շուտ անեմ, զարթուցիչը անջատեմ, որ տնեցիներին չարթնացնի։ Մի երկու-երեք մետր հեռու եմ դնում, որ միչև հասնեմ՝ արթնանամ։ Հետո ոչ մի բանի մասին էլ չեմ մտածում, ամեն ինչ մեխանիկորեն ստացվում է՝ ժամացույցի նման։ Ու թող միշտ էլ այդպես լինի՝ արթնանամ առանց ցավ ու վախ զգալու, առանց մտահոգության...

Վաղը արթնանալուց կֆիքսեմ, թե ինչի մասին եմ մտածել... Միգուցե, պետք չի, չգիտեմ...

----------


## E-la Via

Արթնանալուցս անմիջապես հետո մտածում եմ սուրճի մասին… Մինչև էդ մի բաժակը չըմպեմ, չեմ կարող ուրիշ բանի մասին մտածել  :Smile:

----------

Ժունդիայի (30.07.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ամեն առավոտ նույն *բուձիլնիկի* նույն *աննասուն* զանգով արթնանալիս նենց բաներ եմ մտածում, նե՜նց բաներ եմ մտածում, որ ավելի լավ ա՝ ստեղ չգրեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (30.07.2010), matlev (30.07.2010), Reh32 (16.05.2011), VisTolog (30.07.2010), Լեո (19.04.2011), Կաթիլ (31.07.2010), Հարդ (30.07.2010), Մինա (31.08.2011), Շինարար (30.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

էլի սկսվեց ձանձրալի օրը... ե՞րբա էս մի քանի ժամն անցնելու, քնեմ.. օր «սպանեմ» :This:

----------

Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Դժվար ա՞ էդ դուռը մի քիչ կամաց փակել, մինչև 10-րդ հարկ ձայնը լսվում ա  :Angry2: :

----------

VisTolog (30.07.2010), Հայկօ (30.07.2010), Հայուհի (30.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2011), Ռեդ (31.07.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Մտածում եմ ՝ հեսա էլի տնեցիք կռիվ են անելու, որ ժամը 13:30 եմ արթնացել :Blush:

----------

AniwaR (19.04.2011)

----------


## kyahi

Կարելա էլի քնել :Love:  
Այսինքն մտածեմ գ քնելու մասին :Love:

----------


## Էլիզե

Նայում եմ սենյակիս պատի վրա մագլցող արևի ճառագայթին ու ժպտում եմ՝ էսօր էլ արևոտ օր կլինի... մեկ էլ հոպ՝ հնչում է զարթուցիչիս ձայնը ու եղբորս տղայի ձայնը երգում է.
-Իմ հորքուրս,ՄԱՅ ԲՌԱՏԱՆ, լավ հորքուրս քեզ ղուրբան....  :Jpit: 
Ժպտում եմ...   :Smile: 

Սիրում եմ արևը.... սիրում եմ եղբորս տղայի զվարթ ձայնը...  արթնանում եմ հաստատ համոզված լինելով` լավ օր է սպասվում բոլորին....

----------

E-la Via (30.07.2010), Անտիգոնե (03.05.2011), ՆանՍ (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Մտածում եմ ... *ճաշելու* մասին:  ::}:

----------


## Nnn

Երբ որ արթնանում եմ առաջին միտքս. կրկին զարթուցիչիս զայնը չեմ լսել: Հաստատ երաժշտությունը փոխելու եմ: Քուրիկ ջան ել ժամը 12.00ն է: Բայց դե իհարկե անկողնուց վեր եմ կենում /քուրս էլ հետս/ ժամը  2.00ին մայրիկիս ու տատիկիս *քնքշագույն* ձայնի տակ :Unsure:

----------


## kitty

առավոտյան արթնանում եմ զարթուցիչի ձայնից ու մտածում թե երբ ա կիրակին գալու նոռմալ քնեմ բայց...կիրակի օրը ժամը 8-ից արթնանում եմ :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առավոտյան արթնանալիս ի վիճակի չեմ մտածել, քնում եմ բաց աչքերով ու էդպես մի երկու ժամ  ::}:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինչի չէ, ում:

----------

murmushka (20.04.2011), VisTolog (19.04.2011), Դեկադա (19.04.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Դժվար ա՞ էդ դուռը մի քիչ կամաց փակել, մինչև 10-րդ հարկ ձայնը լսվում ա :


 Հա-հա, ոնց ա երևում, որ արձակուրդի ժամանակ եմ գրել  :Jpit: :

 Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ մեկ ա 2-րդ 40-ին ա ներկա-բացակա անում, երկրորդ քառասունից կգնամ: Կամ եթե առաջինին ա անում, 8:12-ի գնացքով կգնամ, հետո մետրոյից արագ-արագ կգնամ դասի…  :Wacko:  :Sad:

----------

AniwaR (19.04.2011), Lord (20.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Թե,, երբ է գիշեր գալու,, որ էլի քնեմ....

----------

Freeman (20.04.2011), Lion (19.04.2011)

----------


## impression

էս էլ արդեն մի շաբաթ կլինի արթնանում ու մտածում եմ` կլինի մի օր զարթնեմ, ու գլուխս սենց անտանելի չցավա?

----------

Quyr Qery (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Առավոտյան աչքերս բացելուց անմիջապես հետո նախ նայում եմ տղայիս՝ տեսնեմ՝ արթուն է, թե չէ, հետո սկսում եմ հաշվարկել, թե ինչքան ժամանակից պիտի կերակրեմ։

----------

Annushka (20.04.2011), Arpine (30.07.2011), Lusina (19.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (20.04.2011), Արամ (20.04.2011), Ինչուիկ (19.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.04.2011)

----------


## soultaker

Իմ համար ամենաանտանելի պահնա օրվա մեջ (աշխատանքային օրերին), զարթնելուց մտքումս անիծում եմ իմ բախտը, որ չեմ կարա ուզածիս չափ քնեմ:

----------


## erexa

Մտածում եմ ,տենաս մեր տունը հո գող չի մտել:  :Sad:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Արա ոնց եմ ես էս հեռախոսիցս զԸ՜զվում, այսօր անպայման զարթուցիչիս երաժշտությունը փոխեմ արդեն անտանելի ա:

----------


## AniwaR

ՄԻՇՏ մտածում եմ՝ մամա ջա՜ն, էդ ինչեր էի անում երեկ: Կամ՝ մամա ջա՜ն, էդ ինչեր եմ գրել ֆորումում:  :LOL:  Ու՜ժս: >.<

----------


## Chuk

Չարածս կամ ուշացրածս գործերի... Սատանան տանի, զզվում եմ ինձնից:

----------

Freeman (20.04.2011), Պոզիտրոն (20.04.2011)

----------


## Lord

միշտ մտածում եմ որ տեսածս երազի հիմման վրա ֆիլմ նկարեն ես միլիոնատեր կդառնամ :Smile:  , իսկ գիլմը հաստատ օսկառ կստանա :LOL:

----------


## Նետ

> Առավոտյան արթնանալիս ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում - Մաս 2


Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է հարցնել՝ ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում ամեն օր ջամը  4-ն անց 40։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է հարցնել՝ ինչի՞ մասին եք մտածում ամեն օր ջամը  4-ն անց 40։


Չէ, նույն հաջողությամբ չի. առավոտյան արթնանալու պահը բոլորն էլ հիշում են (կամ համարյա բոլորը), քանի որ օրվա սկիզբն է, ու օրվա սկզբին մարդիկ սովորաբար ինչ–որ բնորոշ մտքեր են ունենում, իսկ 4–ն անց 40–ին միայն առանձին մարդիկ հատուկ հիշարժան դեպքերում կարող են հիշել, քանի որ ամեն անգամ կարող են տարբեր բաներ անել էդ ժամին։ Տարբերությունը բավական մեծ է  :Wink: ։

----------


## Նետ

> Չէ, նույն հաջողությամբ չի. առավոտյան արթնանալու պահը բոլորն էլ հիշում են (կամ համարյա բոլորը), քանի որ օրվա սկիզբն է, ու օրվա սկզբին մարդիկ սովորաբար ինչ–որ բնորոշ մտքեր են ունենում, իսկ 4–ն անց 40–ին միայն առանձին մարդիկ հատուկ հիշարժան դեպքերում կարող են հիշել, քանի որ ամեն անգամ կարող են տարբեր բաներ անել էդ ժամին։ Տարբերությունը բավական մեծ է ։


Ուլուանա ջան.ախր ամեն մի օրը նման չէ մյուսին։Ասել կուզեմ. թէ ամեն օրն իր հետ բերում է նոր հոգսեր ու մտածմունքներ։Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է  շաբլոնացնել  առավոտյան  մտածմունքը։

----------


## Sagittarius

Եթե շաբաթ «առավոտ» ա.

«Էս երբ հասցրեց իրիկուն դառնա, գլուխս տրաքում ա, տունը տենաս ի՞նչ արագ ուտելու բան կա, ես ու՞մ.....» մի խոսքով.... մինչև երկուշաբթի վերականգնվելու ժամանակ կա :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Թե ո՞նց անեմ, որ գոնե էս մի գիշերվա տեսածս երազը չմոռանամ, էն էլ նույնիսկ մինչև դասի հասնելս մոռանում եմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան.ախր ամեն մի օրը նման չէ մյուսին։Ասել կուզեմ. թէ ամեն օրն իր հետ բերում է նոր հոգսեր ու մտածմունքներ։Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է  շաբլոնացնել  առավոտյան  մտածմունքը։


Օրը կարող է ամեն անգամ տարբեր լինել, բայց օրվա սկզբին ունեցած մտքերը կարող են կրկնվել կամ գոնե ընդհանուր հիմք ունենալ, ու, դատելով էս թեմայում մարդկանց գրառումներից, շատերի դեպքում էդպես էլ կա, ու հարցումը, փաստորեն, էնքան էլ անիմաստ չէ, հակառակա դեպքում էսքան մարդ պատասխանած չէր լինի թեմայի հարցին։

----------

erexa (20.04.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> հակառակա դեպքում էսքան մարդ պատասխանած չէր լինի թեմայի հարցին։


Բա որ չպատասխանողներին հաշվենք։ :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Ամեն օր արթնանալիս ինձ մի հարց է տանջում` տեսնես ժամը քանի՞սն ա:  ::}:  Ու միշտ արալում եմ ձեռս գցեմ, հետեւի սեղանից հեռախոսս վերցնեմ, ժամը նայեմ:  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (02.05.2011)

----------


## Միքո

ամեն Աստծո առավոտ միակ միտքս "Պուշկինի ծնունդին մնաց xxx օր"  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (20.04.2011), Jarre (20.04.2011), ՆանՍ (20.04.2011), Նետ (20.04.2011), Շինարար (02.05.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Առավոտյան արթնանալիս փորձում եմ հասկանալ ինչ ունեմ այդ օրը անելու: Այնուհետև մտածում եմ ինչքան հետաքրքրիր մարդկանց պետք է հանդիպեմ, ընկերներիս պետք է տեսնեմ, իմ սիրած մարդկանց պետք է տեսնեմ

----------


## Դեկադա

Ոչ մի բանի մասին...անկեղծ… Ամեն առավոտ զարթնելով,տեսնելով, որ բոլորս կանք...չեմ էլ մտածում… :Smile: :Օրը իրենով ստացվում ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առաջինը մտածում եմ թրաշվել, թե՞ չթրաշվել:
Եթե որոշում եմ թրաշվել, ուրեմն երկրորդը մտածում եմ, կոֆե խմել նոր թրաշվել, թե՞ թրաշվել նոր կոֆե խմել:

----------

davidus (20.04.2011), Freeman (20.04.2011), Jarre (20.04.2011), Kita (02.05.2011), Ungrateful (01.05.2011), Էլիզե (02.05.2011), Մինա (31.08.2011), ՆանՍ (20.04.2011), Սլիմ (20.04.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Մտածում եմ տեսնես էսօր երբ եմ հոգնած, մեռած տուն հասնելու , որ մի քիչ քնեմ :Boredom:

----------

laro (26.10.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մտածում եմ էսօր ինչ նոր բան մոգոնեմ «Լինուքսի» մեջ ավելացնեմ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Էսօր առավոտյան հենց զարթնեցի, մտածում էի, թե պարուսույցի ասած 2 պարերից որը ընտրեմ ինչ-որ ներկայացման համար: Տենց շշմած մինչև տնից դուրս գալը էդ էր ուղեղումս, հետո հիշեցի, որ էդ ընդամենը երազ էր  :LOL:

----------


## ArsJAN

Մտածում եմ , էս օր ել եմ գործից ուշանալու:
ՈՒ տենց ել անւմ եմ

----------

ՆանՍ (20.04.2011)

----------


## Hab

Ափսոսում եմ, որ զարթնելու ժամը եկելա: Բայց  5 րոպե հետո սթափվում եմ ու պատրաստվում տնից դուրս գալուն: Մեկ-մեկ էլ լինումա որ արթնանում եմ ու պառկած մտածում, ասեմ կույրաղիքսա ցավում, թե գլուխս, որ տնեցիք խղճան, հետո հիշում եմ, որ դպրոցական ուրախությունները վերջացել են, խելոք վեր եմ կենում  ու  դուրս գալիս տնից,,,,բաաաաաաա :LOL:

----------

erexa (01.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Էսօր էլի ուշացա,մաամ չեմ հասցնիու վազելով ստեղից էնտեղ հազիվ գործերս հասցնում եմ,բայց դասւց ուշանում եմ...*
Մեկ էլ՝  *լավ էլի,ուզում եմ քնեեմ*

----------


## Էլիզե

Մտածում եմ՝ "Էս ի՜նչ լավ օր ա լինելու, Էլիզե՛ ջան, ջհանդամ թե քունդ չի տանում, վեր կաց Էլիզե ջան... դե վեր կաց...ԷԼԻԶԵ՛... զարթնի՛, ցավդ տանեմ..."    :Jpit:

----------

Valentina (02.05.2011), ՆանՍ (03.05.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես մտածում եմ՝ երբ ա գիշերը գալու, որ նորից քնեմ  :Smile:

----------

Ameli (03.05.2011), Kita (02.05.2011), Դեկադա (03.05.2011), Էլիզե (02.05.2011), Հայկօ (02.05.2011), Մանուլ (02.05.2011)

----------


## murmushka

իսկ ես մտածում եմ, արդեն զարթուցիչը զնգացել է, թե դեռ պիտի զնգա :Think:

----------

laro (30.08.2011)

----------


## Shah

1245851894_52_big.jpg

----------

Ariadna (03.05.2011), Freeman (03.05.2011), Kita (03.05.2011), Moonwalker (03.05.2011), Հայուհի (03.05.2011), Մանուլ (30.07.2011), ՆանՍ (03.05.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մտածում եմ՝ տենաս զուգ.-ում մարդ  կա՞ :Think:  :Jpit:

----------

aragats (07.05.2011), Freeman (03.05.2011), Meme (09.09.2011), VisTolog (26.04.2012), Ուլուանա (04.05.2011)

----------


## zanazan

ես մտածում եմ զանգեմ շեֆին ասեմ մի ժամ կուշանամ, որ մի քիչ ել քնեմ, հետո ելի հիշում եմ որ պետք ա կեղծավոր տոնով հարցնի հո բան չի պատահել, ես ել պիտի մի բան հորինեմ...մտածում եմ ինչ ասեմ ,ինչ ասեմ, ինչ ասեմ վեր եմ կանում մի կերպ ինձ շպրտում եմ ավտոն ու ոնց եմ հասնում գործի չեմ ել հիշում...ու տենց ամեն օր..

----------

Kita (03.05.2011), Meme (09.09.2011)

----------


## Askalaf

նայած օր.
օր կա, որ եթե զարթուցիչի զնգալուց առաջ եմ զարթնում, մտածում եմ որ ուրեմն լավ եմ հանգստացել ու էսօր լիքը բան կհասցնեմ անել,
օր կա, որ առավոտյան 6-ին զարթուցիչը միանումա թե չէ, առաջին զնգոցից հետո «բամփում եմ» գլխին ու էլի քնում, 7-ին միանումա երկրորդը ու արժանանումա առաջինի բախտին, քնում եմ մինչև 9-ը – 9։30 ու տեղիցս վեր թռնելով ու ուշացաաաաա գոռալով դուրս եմ վազում տնից,
օր էլ կա, որ առավոտյան 6-ին աշխատանքից տուն վերադառնալով մի հատ սառը գարեջուր եմ վայելում ու պառկում եմ քնելու, ժամը 11-ի կողմերը արթնանում եմ ու «ոտի վրա» մի սուտ եմ հորինում, որ մյուս աշխատանքի վայրում հանկարծ մարդ ես հարցնեն ուր էիր մի բան պատրաստի ունենամ ասելու...
 :LOL: DDD

----------

Lord (04.05.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Չեմ մտածում, "ռեֆլեքսորեն" անում եմ այն ամենն ինչ անհրաժեշտ է :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ ես հիմա կարող էի ուրիշ տեղում ուրիշ մեկի հետ արթնանալ…

----------

aragats (07.05.2011), Ariadna (03.05.2011), CactuSoul (16.05.2011), Freeman (04.05.2011), Kita (03.05.2011), Skeptic (30.07.2011), Ուլուանա (16.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (02.09.2011)

----------


## Katka

Պուլտը որտեղ ա:

----------


## Մովսես

ես մտածում եմ ինչ նախաճաշ եմ ուտելու....

----------


## davtyanhasmik

մտածում եմ թե այսօր ինչ պետք է հագնեմ;

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մտածում եմ ինտերնետը տեսնես ո՞նցա էսօր:  :Jpit:

----------


## Joanna

Մտածում եմ ինչու եմ միշտ անտրամադիր արթնանում, ինչու է բացվող օրվա նկատմամբ հավատս կորել: Բայց հետո տարվում եմ սովորական դարձած գործերով ու մոռանում, որ առավոտյան այդքան վատ էի տրամադրված օրվա նկատմամբ: :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վերջին օրերին մտածում եմ նորմալ եղանակ լինի: 
Տեսնես էսօր նորմալ եղանակ կլինի՞:  :Jpit:

----------


## John

ի՜նչ լավ է, որ ես տանն եմ)))

----------

Lord (30.07.2011), VisTolog (30.07.2011)

----------


## h_jak

Մտածում եմ կարողա նոթբուքը այսօր պետք գա, հետս տանեմ գործի ,թե ոչ.

Հ.Գ. Արդեն 2 շաբաթա առավոտները դա եմ մտածում ու չեմ տանում.  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Մտածում եմ՝ սափրվե՞մ, թե՞ չէ  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

Միայն ծխելու

----------

h_jak (30.07.2011)

----------


## Nak

Երանի տան գործերը մեկը արած վերջացրած լիներ:  :Rolleyes: 


Բայց ինչպես միշտ հիասթափություն:  :Sad:

----------


## Arpine

Էսօր մտածեցի մի օր մնաց քնելուն :Cray:

----------

kitty (10.09.2011), laro (30.08.2011), VisTolog (30.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

Որ արթնանում եմ, մտածում եմ երբ եմ թրաշվել,որ թրաշվեմ:
Եթե արթնացնում են, մտածում եմ երբ ա թրաշս գալու որ թրաշվելու համար արթնանամ  :Jpit:

----------


## laro

Յուրաքանչյուր խաղաղ, դպրոցական առավոտ ես մի կերպ էի արթնանում, որովհետև դասերիս,պարապմունքներիս ու դաշնամուրիս երեսից քնում էի ընդհամենը երեք ժամ: Բայց ես գտա ձևը.ֆիզիկայիս դասը թողնում էի, որ առավոտը սովորեի: Էտ ժամանակ զարթուցիչը ընդհանրապես պետք չէր , իրանից շուտ էի արթնանում. ժամը վեցին:Իսկ այս առավոտ մանրից համակերպվում էի, որ վերջ ազատ կյանքին:  :Sad: 
Իսկ արձակուրդային ամեն առավոտ մտածում էի.
1.ուր ա հեռախոսս(ժամ էի ման գալիս)
2.Ինչ լավն ա ազատությունը
3.Էլի սկսվելու էն հոգնած, քնից չկշտացած առավոտները. հետևաբար նաև օրերը

----------

Arpine (30.08.2011), Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ իմ երազը կարող էր ճիշտ լինել... :Sad:

----------

Արէա (31.08.2011), ՆանՍ (02.09.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

եթե արձակուրդա, առաջինը մտածում եմ, տենաս ինչ թազա կինո կա, հելնեմ նայեմ: Եթե դասի եմ, ամենինչ ավելի հետաքիրա: Բուդիլնիկը զանգումա, զարթնում եմ, փորձում եմ հիշեմ առաջինը ինչ դասա մեր մոտ, հետո քցում բռնում եմ առաջին դասը գնամ թե չէ: Եթե չեմ գնում մի ժամից էլիա զանգում բուդիլնիկը, մտածում եմ երկրոդը ինչ դասա, քցում բռնում եմ գնամ թե չէ: Եթե չեմ գնում մի հատելա զանգում, այ էս անգամ կապ չունի ինչ դասա, հո մի ժամվա համար չեմ իջնելու ինստիտուտ ?  :Blink:

----------

armen9494 (31.08.2011), h_jak (30.08.2011), laro (26.10.2011), ՆանՍ (02.09.2011), Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կիսաքնած ժամանակ մտածում եմ՝ «կողքս ի՞նչ համով բան ունեմ ուտելու՝ խնձոր, դեղձ, շոկոլադ :Love: »:

Հենց դրանցից մեկը գտնում ու ուտում եմ, անմիջապես արթնանում եմ, էլ  էն տանջահար վիճակները չեն լինում՝ քնած եմ- արթուն եմ, վայ էլի քնեմ, չէ՛ կուշանամ... ::}: 

Հենց արթնացա, հիշում եմ բոլոր գործերը՝ էս պետք արվի, սա պետք ա արվեր, բա ի՞նչ եմ եփելու, ի՞նչ հագնեմ, գնամ աչքերի վարժություններն անեմ, կարելի ա սենց բան մոգոնել, որ ավելի հարմար լինի, Էս դարակը կարելի ա հավաքել, կարելի ա երգ լսել, .... սենց լիքը բաներ: Վերջում ընտրում եմ կոմպի մոտ գնալը ու գործերից մի քանիսը:

Մեկ-մեկ էդ մեծ բազմազանությունից ընտրելը շատ հաճելի ա: Չէ՞ որ արդեն իմ կամքով եմ գործն անում ու հաճույքով:  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (02.09.2011), kitty (10.09.2011), Lusina (02.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.09.2011), Դեկադա (02.09.2011), Մանուլ (02.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011), ՆանՍ (02.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր ու՞ր ունեմ գնալու,*եթե պատասխանը բացասական է,ուրեմն ի՞նչ կա անելու տանը,տան գործերից հետո ո՞նց անեմ,որ օրս լավ անցնի,որ ձանձրալի ու միօրինակ չլինի...

Իսկ եթե տանից դուրս գալ է պետք,ու՞ր եմ գնալու,երբ հետ կգանք,տուն գանք,ի՞նչ կա անելու.....Ու սենց լիքը խառը մառը հարցեր :Wacko:

----------


## Lion

... ոնց եմ ես էս բուդիլնիկի զանգից... զզզզզզվոոոււււմմ  :Angry2:

----------

h_jak (09.09.2011), laro (10.09.2011), Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

Էսօր էլ ուշացա դասից: :LOL:

----------

Arpine (09.09.2011), kitty (10.09.2011), laro (10.09.2011), Lusina (09.09.2011), Նիկեա (19.10.2014), Ֆոտոն (09.09.2011)

----------


## John

կարող ա՞ էսօր բախտի բերմամբ կիրակի է...
այ որ էն Տաթոյի խելքին չընկնեի, մինչև հինգը հավայի չլռվեի ֆբ, հիմա նորմալ կզարթնեի...
տեսնես իրո՞ք ժամը 8ն է, թե՞ սխալմամբ 5ի վրա եմ դրել էդ անտերը, ի՞նչ էր է դրա անունը, բուձիլնիկը...

----------

Lion (09.09.2011), Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## zanazan

ոնց անեմ, կտրուկ հարստանամ?

----------


## Lusina

Ամեն էս թեման տեսնելուց որոշում եմ, որ հաջորդ առավոտ ուշադիր լինեմ, տեսնեմ ` ինչ եմ մտածում.Էսօր ճշտել եմ ու ........ես կարծես թե բան չեմ մտածում :Jpit:

----------

laro (10.09.2011), Meme (10.09.2011), Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իսկ ես մտածում եմ՝ Էխխ՜ կյանքը եւս մեկ օրով կարճացավ,ժամանակը մեր դեմ է աշխատում,եւս մեկ օր անցավ պատմության գիրկը,ծերանում ենք,ծերանում :Sad:

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.09.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

մտածելու  ժամանակ  էլ  չի  լինում,  գործի  գնալուց  մի  ժամ  առաջ  բուդիլնիկ  եմ  դնում,  բայց  արթնանում  եմ  վերջին  15  րոպեում,  հազիվ  հասցնում  եմ  լվացվեմ,  հագնվեմ  ու  վազեմ  գործի  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Երկթրշաբթի,
Երրեքշաբթի,
ու Չորեքշաբթի - 7:20 - մտածում եմ, վայ քու արա, էլի երկուշաբթիյա....բզզզզ
Հինգշաբթի - 7:20 - ոչինչ վաղը ուրբաթ ա
Ուրբաթ - 7:20 - ուռաաաաա ուրբաթ ա
Շաբաթ - 8:30 - ինչի էշ-էշ սենց շուտ արթնացա
Կիրակի - 8:30 - ինչի էշ-էշ սենց շուտ արթնացա, վայ քու արա, վաղը երկուշաբթիյա...

----------

Freeman (11.09.2011), soultaker (19.09.2011), Մանուլ (22.03.2012)

----------


## laro

Դե քանի որ դասերս արդեն սկսվել են, շատ հոգնում եմ, ու մի կերպ եմ արթնանում:Ջղայինանում եմ զարթուցիչիս վրա, մտածում եմ. էսօր երբ եմ տուն գալու,այսինքն դասերիցս հետո, որ մի պարապունքն ա........... մեկ էլ տեսնում եմ ուշանում եմ  ու էտպիսի բաներ: Բայց նախորդ տարվա համեմատ ավելի հեշտ եմ զարթնում(էն ժամանակ իմ առօրյայի անբաժան մասնիկն էր դաշնամուրը, սոլֆեջոն, երգչախումբը,+ դրան անսահման շատ դասերս,պարապմունքներս,օլիմպիադաներս......... ):
Չնայած հիմա էլ նենց ոչ պակաս......

----------


## Ձայնալար

Զուգարանի ու մեկ գավաթ սուրճի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.09.2011), Moonwalker (11.09.2011), Ripsim (11.09.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Զարթուցիչ չեմ միացնում... Արթնանում եմ եղբորս հեռախոսի զարթուցիչի ձայնից ու հա՛ մտածում եմ.
-Էս խի չի՞ փոխում էս ան*Դ*երի ձենը...  :Dntknw:

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), armen9494 (12.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.09.2011), Ինչուիկ (13.09.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Ես չեմ էլ հիշում ինչեր եմ մտածում, ամեն օր տարբեր բաներ, սրանից հետո մի քիչ ուշադիր կլինեմ մտքերիս հանդեպ  :Jpit:  , բայց լավ եմ հիշում՝ էսօր քնաթաթախ մտածում էի. «Վախ, ինչ լավ ա, էսօր կիրակի ա», 5 վայրկյան չանցած. «Հա ի՞նչ, դու խի՞ ուրախացար, շուտ արա հելի, էսօր քեզ համար կիրակի չի, էսօր չի հանգստյանդ օրը» հի հի   :Jpit:  : Հա, մեկ-մեկ էլ սենց բաներ եմ մտածում. «Էս գիշերը ինչ շուտ անցավ, նոր չէի՞ պառկել, ոնց որ 5 րոպե անցած լինի»:

----------

Arpine (11.09.2011), Lianik (11.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.09.2011), Meme (11.09.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

Մտածում եմ.«Աաաաախ, ամեն ինչ կտայի 10 րոպե ավել քնելու համար» :Smile:

----------

laro (11.09.2011), Meme (11.09.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Երազներս եմ փորձում հիշել:

----------

Ameli (11.09.2011), laro (11.09.2011), Lianik (11.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.09.2011), Moonwalker (11.09.2011), Մանուլ (13.09.2011)

----------


## Chuk

«Անունս ի՞նչ էր»  :Think:

----------

Arpine (17.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.09.2011), Meme (11.09.2011), VisTolog (18.09.2011)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

«Տեսնես անվնաս կհասնե՞մ լոգարան  :Xeloq:  »  :Jpit:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Այսօր արթնանալիս մտածում էի՝ ով է՞ այս աղջիկը,ինչու՞ ամենինչ մշուշի մեջ է եւ արդյոք՞ երազ էր,թե իրականում ողջ գիշերը անց եմ կացրել *Movida* կլաբում եւ վերջապես ուր՞ են իմ շորերը :Lol2:  :Shok:

----------

Moonwalker (12.09.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Ի՜նչ լավա 2-րդ, 3-րդ ժամից դասի լինելը :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lev

> Ի՜նչ լավա 2-րդ, 3-րդ ժամից դասի լինելը


Ինչի՞ են իմ դասերը երկրորդ հերթով սկսում  :Sad:

----------


## Meme

_Էլի եմ էէ ուզում քնեեեմ...._

հ.գ ամոթա, բայց ի՞նչ անեեմ...

----------

keyboard (21.03.2012), laro (22.03.2012), Valentina (22.03.2012), VisTolog (22.03.2012)

----------


## laro

Էս վերջին ընթացիկ շաբաթվա մեջ ամեն առավոտ արթնանալիս ասում եմ. «Փաստորեն մյուս շաբաթ էս օրը նորից դասի կլինեմ ու քիչ կքնեմ, հիմա քնեմ, որ հետո երազելու եեե՜մ սրա մասին  :Jpit:  ......»  :Smile:   Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ քնկոտ եմ ու քնել սիրում եմ  :Sad: .....

----------

Valentina (22.03.2012), Նիկեա (27.04.2013)

----------


## alicedisney

մտածում եմ դասից չուշանալու մասին,,,,,,,

----------

Նիկեա (27.04.2013)

----------


## melancholia

Եթե արձակուրդի մեջ չեմ, առավոտյան արթնանալիս  առաջին հերթին մտածում եմ  գործերիս մասին` չուշանամ, հասցնեմ առավելագույնս անել, ոչինչ չթողնեմ վաղվան, դեռ վաղվա սպասելիք աշխատանքից էլ մի բան հասցնեմ այսօր: Բայց մի  գաղտնիք ասեմ, էս ամենից զատ, հայացս անընդհատ հայելուն է...տեսքս լավ լինի, հագուստս պատշաճ ու գեղեցիկ, սանրվածքս կոկիկ: Հա, մեկ էլ ամեն առավոտ մտածում եմ, էսօր հասցնեմ մի բան ուտեմ, նոր դուրս գամ, բայց ամեն անգամ  սուրճիս մի կումը դռան շեմքին եմ  անում ու վազում աշխատանքի:

----------


## Ամմէ

Առավոտյան արթնանալիս մտածում եմ ոնց անեմ ,որ պապան էլի իմ պատճառով գործից չուշանա :Blush:

----------

Նիկեա (27.04.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Էսօր էլ մենակ արթնացա: :LOL:

----------

Ֆոտոն (27.04.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Մտածում եմ՝ երբ ա գիշեր գալու, որ նորից քնեմ :Sad:

----------

Diana99 (26.04.2013), erexa (26.10.2018)

----------


## Meme

Եթե գիշերը որոշած չեմ լինում՝
- *Այսօր ի՞նչ եմ հագնելու՜* :Unsure:  :Shout:

----------

laro (08.07.2012), Universe (27.04.2012), Նիկեա (27.04.2013)

----------


## laro

Վաղուց մոռացվել էր էս թեման  :Smile:  
Ամեն առավոտ մտածում եմ տեսնես էս անգամ ինչի էտ անտեր բուձիլնիկը չխփեց: Ու տեսնես մինչև պարապմունքը կհասցնեմ լրիվ վերջացնեմ ու եթե չհասցնեմ որ ժամից «փախնեմ» դասերից, որ հասցնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Նիկեա (27.04.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ամեն առավտ արթնանալիս մտածում եմ թե երբ ա գալու ժամը 3 -ը որ դասից տուն գամ

----------


## Rammstein

Ամեն առավոտ արթնանալիս մտածում եմ «Լավ, որ մի 10 րոպե գործից ուշանամ, բան չի լինի», 10 րոպե հետո մտածում եմ «Լավ, որ մի 20 րոպե գործից ուշանամ, բան չի լինի»… Տենց միջինում մի կես ժամ ուշանում եմ:  :Jpit:

----------

Diana99 (26.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (26.04.2013), VisTolog (26.04.2013), Նիկեա (27.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

իսկ ես մտածում եմ`

- լավ մի տաս րոպե էլ քնեմ, էլի~փլիիիզ մի հանեք ինձ, մի հանեք, զարթուցիչչչչչչ սու~ս....
հետո երբ արթնանում եմ սկսում  եմ վազվզել տանով մեկ, անընդհատ աչքս ժամին., մտածում եմ.
- կհասցնեմ ժամի մեջ տեղավորվել.... :Blush:

----------

Stranger_Friend (26.04.2013), Նիկեա (27.04.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Մամ,լավ էլի,ախպոր պես թողեիր մի տաս րոպե էլ քնեի: :Lazy:

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ամեն առավոտ արթնանալիս մտածում եմ քնելու մասին :Boredom:  :Lazy:

----------


## Meme

որ եկա տուն հաստատ ցերեկը քնելու  եմ... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lílium

Ամեն առավոտ մտածում եմ. «Տեսնես էսօր ինչ տարօրինակ դեպք ա լինելու ինձ հետ»  :Think:

----------

Նիկեա (19.10.2014)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Վայ Հորս արև, էսօ՞ր էլ եմ ուշանալու, ու էլի առաջին ժամերը չնեստելո՞ւ: :Jpit:

----------

